# Retro-fit Seatbelts



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Having purchased the Autotrial Scout on an 09 plate we have set about enquiring about having seatbelts fit into the rear facing seats in the dinette area.

When we were looking for a van we knew we had to have the seatbelts for the children. Under 14's cannot travel in the back withough a belt. So as we have 2 8 year olds, an 11 year old and a 14 year old we decided that the littles ones would have the forward facing seats with the already fitted 3 pin belts and the 11 yearold would have my seat at the front and my eldest and i would travel in the other 2 seats.

Trying to get belts fitted is not easy - been to a couple of companies who advise its not possible as no conversion available! Spoke to Autotrial who advised yes it is possible for Lap belts to be fitted as the model I purchased has an option to have the extra seats fitted with lap belts. It is possible for retro fit, they advised they normally like to do the work themselves but thhe would call me back to see if they could locate a dealer willing to carry out the work.

I did ask why if the vans that are 6 berth they are not automatically fitted with 6 belts like that in their sister company CI. I was advised that those models were not on the Alko chasis and this made a big difference to the ability of fitting 4 3 pin belts in the dinette area. Oh and also that the lap belts had now been approved by gov etc..

Although I cant see why as developers they have not come up with a solution for the Autotrail range on an Alko Chasis to have 4 3 pin belts in the dinette area - how difficult can it be - Would this not be the most sensible thing to do ?? For me then it would be the perfect van, they could alter the panel behind the drivers seat to make it higher than it is to incoporate the headrests too.
Surely this is just a design issue that could be overcome?


KR's


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you looking to have lapbelts fitted then?

If you are have a look under the seat base to see if there are already holes predrilled and tapped into the framework of the seat.

I did this with my previous van (CI) and they were already there. Just bought some lapbelts from ebay (with the CE mark) and 20 mins later job done.

If you want I will look up the name of the supplier.


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks,

Yes - i will have to have them fit for sake of the children!

I will look under base, although when looking today I didnt notice any holes, but there again I was not looking for any !

KR's

Sara


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I am no expert on this by any means so I might be very wrong but I doubt whether it is possible to retrofit seat belts. I am given to understand that the seats themselves have to meet a certain standard (i.e. be homologated). You cannot fit a lapbelt to any old seat . Travel seats are actually bolted into the vehicles' chassis so that when you are strapped in they don't fall apart in a collision. Travel seats are usually recognisable by their upright design and the presence of head restraints. I suggest that you email Autotrail to see what they suggest - I think you can do this from their website.


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Baccus,

Thanks for info - i have spoke to Auto-trail as advised above - they said i can retro fit and they are going to adv me if they will do it or if i can use one of the approved dealers by gov to do it.

My gripe was why they manufaturer 6 berths and dont fit 6 belts and why they cant do 6 3 pin belts as they do in the CI vans etc..

KR's

Sara


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think you will find that the homologation rules apply to "designated" passenger seats. A designated seat is a Forward facing one so fitting belts to a rearward facing one would not be an issue 'cos it aint a designated seat.

Simples !!!!


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

I understand that but they should have 6 designated seats for 6 berth vans! 

Also its not a problem so long as the possibility is there, i.e. it is not possible to fit 3 pin belts to the non designated seats because of the design of the van - so only lap belts can be fit - in other vans even this is not viable as the design does not provide the ability too.!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Lap belts are perfectly OK for rear-facing seats - we had them in our Mazda Bongo.

Don't forget to check your V5 document to see how many seats are designated for travelling, and inform your insurance company as well.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

pippin said:


> Lap belts are perfectly OK for rear-facing seats - we had them in our Mazda Bongo.
> 
> Don't forget to check your V5 document to see how many seats are designated for travelling, and inform your insurance company as well.


I've said this before on queries like this 'check with your insurance company first'.

You don't want to spend a lot of dosh only to find you can't get insurance.

I think some of the Lunars have rear facing dinette seats with belts as standard and some Hymers as well, but don't quote me.

As I said on another thread earlier this week it would be sensible if converters only produced vans with the number of travel seats matching or more than the number of berths on board. Even Swift who seem to be the most turned on to type approval issues etc in the UK still make vans where more people can sleep than can travel.

It's really the missing piece of EU seatbelt legislation.

SDA


----------

